# You can now insert pieces in the Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award until the end of the competition



## HansZimmer

I cancelled the deadline for inserting musical pieces in the Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award.

As you can see, I updated the OP with this text: "The competition will finish when the poll for the last piece of the queue will close: you can insert pieces until the end of the competition".


----------

